

Can Binge Drinking Save Social Security? - blogimus
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/09/19/can-binge-drinking-save-social-security/

======
babyshake
You know things are bad when the NYtimes is publishing digg bait.

~~~
hellfishburnsy
they are publishing anything that isn't depressing, and this is the best they
can find.

